# Online T-shirt Designer programs?



## taglessthreads

Does anyone know of any online T-shirt design programs other than RSK Tech and Pikiware? Im having a hard time finding one that is suitable for both Screen Printing and DTG Printing. I know it's almost impossible to have all the features I want unless I'm willing to pay a web designer 15K+. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## splathead

It shouldn't matter to the program if printing is done dtg or not, right? Here are some others:

Flash T-shirt Designer v.2.4 - Made by HarboArts.com
Custom T-Shirts module for Oscommerce
ShirtSoftware.com


----------



## zhenjie

I'd caution you to stay away from Harboarts. Very amateur program and support provided.


----------



## taglessthreads

splathead said:


> It shouldn't matter to the program if printing is done dtg or not, right? Here are some others:
> 
> Flash T-shirt Designer v.2.4 - Made by HarboArts.com
> Custom T-Shirts module for Oscommerce
> ShirtSoftware.com


Thanks for the links! The only concern I had about the two print methods is charging the right amount with an online store through a T-shirt designer. Especially since they are both such diferent print methods. I think the best thing to do is have it where customers can design it through an online T-shirt designer, submit it, then we send them an estimate and payment link according to what they want.


----------



## zhenjie

Why not try purchasing two licenses, and having one dedicated for DTG and another for Screenprinting. I know RSK tech can handle that. They can even put limits such as spot colors only and other screenprinting limitations.


----------



## taglessthreads

zhenjie said:


> Why not try purchasing two licenses, and having one dedicated for DTG and another for Screenprinting. I know RSK tech can handle that. They can even put limits such as spot colors only and other screenprinting limitations.


Thanks for the info. Yeah I thought of that but didn't think it was very practical. Though it may just be the smartest thing to do.


----------



## splathead

taglessthreads said:


> I think the best thing to do is have it where customers can design it through an online T-shirt designer, submit it, then we send them an estimate and payment link according to what they want.


I think that defeats the whole advantage of having an online design tool. You have the customer right there where you want him. He has designed his masterpiece and is excited about his shirt. Get his money then.

Most consumers don't know dtg from silkscreen. Your decision to use dtg or silkscreen should depend on your ideal printing situation. An order of 1 multi-color item would be dtg. An order of 24 one color may be silkscreen or dtg depending on which method is less expensive for you to fulfill. An order of 100 may be a silkscreen job for you.


----------



## Rask

To have separate designers for separate processes is a popular choice. There are pros and cons about both options.

I can see why some might feel that they shouldn't ask the customer if they want DTG or Screen, but that's not necessarily the way the question has to be framed. For instance Custom Ink asks the user if they're designing singles or for groups.

The benefit of having separate designers is also that you can stuff you DTG designer with beautiful multi-color and photographic artwork, whereas the screen print one is using single or two-color artwork. At the end of the day, if you set it up the right way, it just nudges your customer in the right direction, the same way as you would do personally if the customer was in your shop.

However, with that being said, it can be completely workable to set up a designer that combines DTG, screen print and embroidery.

Kurt, I hope you find the solution that fits you.


----------



## My Shirt

Hi!

I'm currently working on building my designer who did you end up using for the t shirt designer?

Benny


----------



## My Shirt

Sorry i just realized this thread is way old!

I'm interested in finding a module for a T Shirt builder online to add to my website that's being overhauled...

How much should I be paying for a module like this?

Cheers,

Benny


----------



## bluetooter

Before considering Pikiware or deconetwork, review all posts and comments:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t48180-15.html


----------



## joey32569

How do you like the expert logo software?


----------



## patjqm

Hello ,

I have a question regarding Deconetworks /pikiware. I read the 27 pages of comments here , but was wondering meanwhile what the situation is actually .
Does the new version works ? Are de bugs solved? If i understand good, this software gave the best possibilities actually available on market also for affiliate possibilities.
If someone nows more about the actual situation....


----------



## TMM

Has anyone bought and tryed this one?
Custom T-Shirts module for Oscommerce

Would like to know if its ok please.


----------



## Arboristsite

For the price compared to that one wePrint Design Studio | would be the way to go.


----------



## TMM

Arboristsite said:


> For the price compared to that one wePrint Design Studio | would be the way to go.


Have you used this product? 
If so what do you think of it? and what shopping cart does it work on best?


----------



## Arboristsite

I have used it (and still do). When I changed servers recently I must have screwed something up and I am still working on it (should have fixed over the weekend). Before the switch it was perfect. It was so easy a caveman could do it. HAHA
I don't have a cart instead it just comes with a simple cart and bills out through paypal. I see they have a zencart fix now. Once cart fixes start rolling it will be hard to beat.
What other designer can you get for $300? Does it have every feature known out there? Nope. Does it have most the functions needed or wanted? Yes. 
The cart part is the most needed function at this point (PERIOD). It's open source so you can make that fix if you are good enough though. Count me out on "being good enough". Will wait for a cart fix.


----------



## jocari

Hi Benny,

My name is Joe. I've been looking for a design studio for years. How is the design studio going that you are working on? I see so many out there. I always wonder where are people finding someone to create their designers. I am to the point that I have started learning Action Script. I just cant find the time to really dig into it. Anyway, if you have any info that might help I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Arboristsite

I should have updated...I had my database set up wrong. Works good now!!! The email notification reminded me to do it.


----------



## the lizard

I'm having the same problem...I like Wilcom deco, but not paying 6% on each piece...low buy in and affiliate sites , Design and Click has the great Great Dane graphics to use, but a hugh initial lay out, with a smaller payout the next year, and shirt designer is a flat one time fee, and we sublimate and do hot transfers...I'm really at battle ..and who has the best serviving????? Any takers????


----------



## the lizard

that live art...is very expensive!


----------



## the lizard

i'd like to see it in action...what is your site info???


----------



## joey32569

Has anybody had a regular ecommerce then added a online designer as an added feature? If so was it worth it? They are so much but I'm considering adding the deco network on our site since its fairly affordable. If it increases my sales and I may go for a better one so I don't have to pay any commision.so if anybody has an experience thay can share and let me know if it was worth the addition for increased sales it would be very usefu to me. Thanks.


----------



## printchic

TMM said:


> Has anyone bought and tryed this one?
> Custom T-Shirts module for Oscommerce
> 
> Would like to know if its ok please.


I had this working on my site for a few years then took it down. It serves the purpose of allowing your customer to take orders for the investment of a little over $100 but it is flucky.

I had a lot of custom stuff added so my investment was over $500. One day it just stopped working and I got no help from the seller. I guess they felt I tampered with it (I didn't)

All said. I can not endorse it but I have used it and it does make it possible to take orders. 

You are pretty much on your own if something goes wrong so make sure you back up your store BEFORE you install it an after as it may "stop working" without explanation. 

I much prefer the script I had designed for me earlier but was so hung up on wanting people to be able to "move the text" on the shirt. I went back to using it.

My Personal Advice about Online Designer Tools:

I would not invest too much in ANY online tool at this time. With the economy the way it is sales are not flying in. I think I haven't had 1 sale in over 6 months for t-shirts designed by the customer.

I used to get several orders a week and that is "without" any advertising. I did do a little advertising (pay-per-click) but the competition for t-shirt type ads run over $1 to get anywhere towards the top of the list to be seen.

I have signs on my car that advertising "Design your own shirt Online" and it ships in 3 days or less, etc.

Still no takers...

So I would caution to make sure "you have a market" that will use your tool, know how you will market your service, etc. before you invest $1000s of dollars on one. To put it simple people will not be "flying" to your store just because you have a design tool. You will still have to advertise and find your customer base.

All said I wish you the best with you endeavor. 

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## jocari

I ran across RealTimeDesigner.com in my search for a new designer. It isn't an easy program to setup but with a little time invested you can get it setup and personalized. They have a forum where users of the program help each other and ask questions. Alex is the Owner/Programmer. He is on the forum all the time. Right now the program can be used for the Apparel industry "BUT" it really isn't setup to price correctly. I have been discussing this with Alex and I have plans to meet and discuss the needs of the Apparel Industry with him in Orlando at the ISS Show. All user of the program are invited. He is encouraging everyone to come to the show to discuss the needs of RTD program with the users. It isn't a perfect program but then again I don't think it's possible to find a perfect program anyway. The biggest thing is that Alex wants input so that he can answer his customers needs.

I would say anyone considering adding a designer to their site should look into the RTD.


----------



## Dbwjratwork

zhenjie said:


> I know RSK tech


Who is RSK Tech? Do they have a t-shirt designer program? or can they make one?

Thanks


----------



## Dbwjratwork

What Designer did you have and cost please, I got customers just no site.


----------



## Rodney

Dbwjratwork said:


> Who is RSK Tech? Do they have a t-shirt designer program? or can they make one?
> 
> Thanks


RSK Tech is here RSK Tech - Get your own Online T-shirt Designer and E-Commerce Software Solution


----------



## essen48183

I had the same problem... checked them all out. The sites that function the way I like were custom rolled jobs.... and they want way too much to do it for you. $10,000 buys a nice embroidery machine... why the heck would I spend that on a webpage? 

I have a small screenprint shop running out of my house, so no storefront limits me a bit, but it also frees me up a bit. I don't really want to rent an office and deal with all that. I'd like to have a webpage that acts almost like a person at the desk in a shop that sortof guides the customer to what we can do for them taking into account prices of methods and such. 

I finally gave up and started rolling my own even though I am sick of coding. It is a flash component that is controlled by a database where each blank item when stored is tagged with what you can do with it.... for example you can't dye sub cotton. If you only want one thing, I want to limit them to white blanks for JPSS or white polys for dye sub. So far it is coming along great, only about 2days in, but completely controlled by the products in the database. Probably have it done in two weeks (so that means 2 months in programming time warp).

Biggest thing I wanted was actual pics of the shirts not a vector interpretation, and ease of use without the tool having random crap littered all around. Just a pretty, fast, tool to take my products and let a customer thumb through blanks and prices and upload an image or draw text, premade vectors, or even a napkin/mouse sketch right on the shirt. 

I don't do DTG fulfillment, so it will be set up to take a design, and let the customer choose products, sizes, and colors that it will go on and hit either add to zencart or get me a quote. The design and all info will be emailed to me, front&back pic of what they saw in the webpage, and full size images of anything they uploaded. I will then take that email and attachments and start in photoshop just like normal.


----------



## Neon Bible

tagless, how do you like Expert logo? a lot of people seam to be using it now.
Thinking of going with that one any one using it?


----------



## essen48183

I week in... I swore I'd never program again... forgot tons, taking along time to get 1500 lines in. Database backend done but not yet filled with my complete inventory of shirts and a flash frontend in development that is shaping up to be very slick. there may be a shadow overlay above the art specific for each product to make it look tight like a nice mockup.

-ability to save mockup as a png to your computer
-can make a designs and see it on different shirts
-there will be a realtime quote based on quantities selected and colors in the design.
it is not being used for direct to DTG... just as a tool to get customers idea, products to decorate, and payment... still will be photoshopping and mockup approval from customer prior to print. 
-each product in the database is tagged with what process can be done as I plan on later adding sublimation to my services.
-it will be integrated with a popular shopping cart solution... leaning towards zencart at this time.

Any ideas or features you guys think I won't be able to live without?


----------



## Teachwithgames

Hi I'm not part of the T-shirt industry but I want to use one of your T-shirt making tools to allow my website visitors to make educational games, print them out and play with their students.


I don't understand all of the T-shirt “Language,” But I know I don't have some of the requirements that you all have, as far as color separation and ...I'm not even sure what else. 


The 'Shirttool' looks awesome, but is there a program/tool that offers more choices in the design area?


visitors to select a group of images or text (Like a list of words) and placed him on a game board or a page of game playing cards.
a large design area (Users need to arrange 10- 30 items on the 8.5” x 11” game board within a Start – Finish type space trail)
the images or text to automatically go to specific areas on the game board/cards
able to enlarge and shrink images and text. (Great on shirttool)
able to upload images from their own computer (shirttool allows one)
 

I spoke with Dean at shirttool.com, and his next version may be the best option. I just wanted to check with this group and see if you had any additional information or ideas.
Thank you for your time and input,


----------



## joey32569

Has anyone saw an upward spike in sales once they added a designer on there website. Through private messaging and other forms of communication I have heard more negative than positive regardless of which online designer tool was used. I would like to here a success story if possible.


----------



## zhenjie

If you don't see increase sales after implementing a t-shirt designer then you aren't doing your marketing right. Most important part is marketing it to potential customers.


----------



## SHIROINEKO

Thanks for the info


----------



## pritoz

We had a team of code-freaks building a custom t-shirt design module for our website. We ended up loosing hundreds of euros and having a not working version of the flash design module these idiots supossed to be building for us. I know another Dutch company that is web based and build their very own design module abouot 7 years ago, they were pretty succesfully with it. But nowadays you have to come up with something very special to see your sales increase when adding a design module to your webshop.

At this moment we are growing and expanding, we recently moved in to a new office / building and at this moment we are working on a new (3.0 version) website. We try to update / facelift our website every year, but 2010 will take us to a new level. We choose to build separate websites in different systems instead of putting everything in to one system like we did in the past (Joomla - VirtuaMart - BIG MISTAKE!!). So on our new website you'll be entering a portal where you have to make a choice: SHOP - BLOG - CORPORATE

The new shop is build in a dedicated e-commerce system. The Blog in WordPress and the Corporate site in XHTML with some flash. The main website / portal is another separate build website. 

But to go back on-topic, we are thinking really hard on the t-shirt design module again. We released a news-messages to our customers, a while back that we would present a new design module in the new website, but at this moment we are in doubt about it. 

It's a lot of work, and we have to make sure it will fit in to our shopping cart system. Are there any people out there having experiences with using the available solutions and using them in combination with different shopping cart systems, like x-cart, zen-cart, prestashop, magento, interspire shopping cart, joomla / virtuemart, etc.?

I am very interested in stories of people using the available solutions on the market combined with the most common Shoppng Cart systems.


----------

